# Afflatus Strings 1.3 Update



## Cory Pelizzari (Nov 19, 2020)

Get them here: https://www.strezov-sampling.com/products/view/afflatus-chapter-I-strings.html


----------



## transverb (Nov 19, 2020)

Wow, that was fast Cory. Love the reviews and looking forward to this one. Thanks for all you give to this community my friend.


----------



## reutunes (Nov 20, 2020)

It's worth noting that Cory is using Close and Hall mics here. The official update 1.3 video adds Decca mics to the mix, so these two videos give a good idea of the types of soundstage you can create with Afflatus.


----------

